# My new red P7 Maglite !Update 7.8.08!



## Der Wichtel (Jun 5, 2008)

I have just finished my Mag P7 Mod.

It is driven by 2x 18650 in series. The voltage can be adjusted with poti on the circuit board from 0 to about 2V under the input voltage.

Since the diameter of the Dhs heatsink was a little bit too big I removed the anodizing with NAOH and left it a little bit longer in the NAOH to get the heatsink smaller.

After that I reanodized the heatsink in red to get a proper electrical insulation.

I mounted the P7 with a mixture of thermal grease and epoxy with a ratio of about 66%-75% thermal grease. Therefore the led can be disambled easily with a little bit pressure.






















Nightshots:

The tree is about 40m away








With aspheric lens ( 52mm one from surplusshed)





high-res pictures:
http://daoriginal.da.funpic.de/media/1/Image/Maglite P7/IMG_4005.JPG
http://daoriginal.da.funpic.de/media/1/Image/Maglite P7/IMG_4002.JPG
http://daoriginal.da.funpic.de/media/1/Image/Maglite P7/IMG_4003.JPG
http://daoriginal.da.funpic.de/media/1/Image/Maglite P7/IMG_4006.JPG
http://daoriginal.da.funpic.de/media/1/Image/Maglite P7/IMG_4004.JPG

high-res beamshots
http://daoriginal.da.funpic.de/media/1/Image/Maglite P7/IMG_4008.JPG
http://daoriginal.da.funpic.de/media/1/Image/Maglite P7/IMG_4012.JPG
http://daoriginal.da.funpic.de/media/1/Image/Maglite P7/IMG_4013.JPG

for german readers
http://daoriginal.da.funpic.de/?item=maglite-seoul-p7-power-led-mod

Update 14.07.08:

Video:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=pp84xr0N2gw

And now with modes:



> now after some troubles I finally finished the PWM-Dimmer
> 
> It should work with nearly every circuit because it uses a high pwm frequency at about 15khz and up to 30khz.
> 
> ...


Update 7.8.08
Finished my blue Mag 3D now.
It has a new silicone rubber cap on the switch which will light up in blue color when the modes are changed.

It will run with 2, 3 or 4 lithiums in series and has 3 modes low middle and high.
















And again here are the high resolution links:

http://daoriginal.da.funpic.de/media/1/Image/Maglite P7/bluemag/blue1.jpg
http://daoriginal.da.funpic.de/media/1/Image/Maglite P7/bluemag/blue2.jpg
http://daoriginal.da.funpic.de/media/1/Image/Maglite P7/bluemag/blue3.jpg
http://daoriginal.da.funpic.de/media/1/Image/Maglite P7/bluemag/blue4.jpg


----------



## 12Johnny (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

Looks great!!! :twothumbs

And we would really love to see some beamshots, so what we can    and


----------



## rizky_p (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

what drivr are you using? looks interesting.


----------



## Der Wichtel (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

Yeah I will post some beamshots when it is dark outside.

The driver is a selfmade one.
It can handle up to 6A and maybe a little bit more.
It is still in testing phase and needs a little bit tweaking here and there.
If it will work without problems maybe I can offer some


----------



## Nitroz (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*



Der Wichtel said:


> If it will work without problems maybe I can offer some


----------



## DocD (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

Looks very nice, when you say the driver is 6 amps, is that to drive the P7 at 6 amps or it can handle 6 amps in and yes it realy does look very interesting
Are you going to be making some spares :thumbsup: if so were do i send the money!!!


----------



## Der Wichtel (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

@ DocD

the driver should be able to give 6A to the LED. Maybe more 

So theoretically you can drive two P7 with 2.8A each in parallel but I have only one P7 to test. I want to replace the P7 with some high power resistors to find out how much the driver in its actual state can handle.
But where can I get 20W resistors :twothumbs

The output voltage is actually limited to 12V. But with different components it should be able to go up to 25V ( I think).

Besides I need to get this thing smaller. The driver has a diameter of 34mm and will just fit with the DHS heatsink with the hole on the bottom. But I don't think it will fit with the new DHS P7 heatsinks. 

I have to find a source of cheap ceramic capacitors here in Germany then I can get this smaller.

I have updated the beamshots


----------



## DocD (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

Many thanks for your reply, i look forward to see more of you modding the your driver i see diffrent colours from the P7 or is it the tree changing the colours ? cheers DocD


----------



## Der Wichtel (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

by the way.
does anyone has an idea of how I can shorten the spring in the tailcap?

Because if I shorten them then the diameter of the spring will be too big for 18650.


----------



## DocD (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

KD shorty spring the first time round i mod a std spring so it would fit in the base of the tail cap, removed the coating from the inside of the cap and it work's ok


----------



## Der Wichtel (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

Thank you. I'll have a look on that


----------



## toby_pra (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

Nice Mod!

I like the aspheric...


----------



## 12Johnny (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*



toby_pra said:


> Nice Mod!
> 
> I like the aspheric...


 
Me too... simply spectacular!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rizky_p (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

more detail on the driver please, interesting one.


----------



## Der Wichtel (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*



rizky_p said:


> more detail on the driver please, interesting one.



I can only tell more when my new oszilloscope arrive on 5.7.08.
With a little bit tweaking yesterday night I got the driver in a stable state.
However I'm actually testing only with one P7, since I have to look how I can connect a controllable load on it. 

First calculations of the price with better components than in my prototype is 20€ (+-1€)

Max Vin will be around 20V so that Vout can go up to 18V. 
The driver drives the P7 with 3.2A stable but I don't have the courage to give the P7 more amps since the last P7 made  around 3.7A-4A.

By the way it is not a current regulator since the shunt for measuring the current will draw too much energy with that much load and the driver will become not very efficient. However I don't have any bad experiences with constant voltage regulators in combination with LEDs.

I hope these are the details you want


----------



## Der Wichtel (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*



12Johnny said:


> Me too... simply spectacular!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



This picture is not the aspheric


----------



## Nos (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

you should order a short spring from KD, its not as hard as the stock spring and its top fits even AA sized batteries.
the perfect choice for 18650 solutions


----------



## 12Johnny (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*



Der Wichtel said:


> This picture is not the aspheric


 
Oops... then, it should be this one:






:thumbsup:


----------



## Der Wichtel (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

Ok I have managed to get the driver smaller. I will make some tests now with the new one


----------



## Furrballz (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

A question please to all the knowledgeable modders - is there a booster circuit/driver available on the market that will enable one to drive the SSC P7 with only 2 NiMH D-cells? Or am I asking for something that does not exist?


----------



## Der Wichtel (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

I think the best way to drive the P7 is a bruck driver. You will get very high current flow when you are using a boost driver which is not very good for the batteries.

With that much current every milliohm of resistance in the maglite will reduce the voltage.


----------



## Tessaiga (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

Jaw droppingly good.... any chance you will make these available as a simple drop-in or a simple changing out of stock switch and a drop-in??


----------



## JulesR (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*



Der Wichtel said:


> I think the best way to drive the P7 is a bruck driver. You will get very high current flow when you are using a boost driver which is not very good for the batteries.
> 
> With that much current every milliohm of resistance in the maglite will reduce the voltage.



Very True. It also lets you up the battery voltage and draw less than 2.8 amps.

Question for you. I have one of thee LED's on order and am going to build a bike light from it. What chip are you using for the Buck converter?
http://www.national.com/pf/LM/LM3401.html


THanks


----------



## Furrballz (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

Where can I purchase one of these drivers that you've recommended? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Der Wichtel (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

It is a self made drive so you can't buy them ^^

But I'll make some and offer them here. The efficiency of the driver is about 80% under high load and average conditions. The maximum efficiency I reached is 85%. The efficiency was measured on the old version.

I have already find some mistakes in the calculations of the components. I am currently building up the second version with the corrected component values and I hope I can get an even better efficiency.



How many people would be interested in this driver?


----------



## DocD (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

i'll take two and this driver in voltage could be between 3.6 to 14.4 volts even better so we could use two 3.6 li-ion's in a 2D would be great


----------



## f22shift (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

what does a p7 asphercal look like on flood focus?


----------



## Der Wichtel (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

@DodC: The driver drives the P7 only with minimum voltage difference of 2V.
So you need at least 5,5V. The driver works under this voltage but not stable. It will flicker.

I'm actually using 2 li ion in my red P7 mag and it works fine.

@f22shift:
the beam will become one single big square with rounded edges


----------



## DocD (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

that's fine i'll take two if not four pending price? these will be a big sell for you :thumbsup:
what is the Diameter and height of the Mrk 2 ? what's the upper in voltage limit two or three or four ? li-ion's make this the most flexable driver out there at the moment:twothumbs

cheers DocD


----------



## Der Wichtel (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

" if not four pending price?"
what do you mean with four?

The diameter is 32mm.
the height wil be arount 17mm, I think.

The first version has a diameter of 34mm and a hight of 27mm just for comparison

Just as I said before the upper limit will be 2V under the input voltage.
The max input voltage will be around 20V, maybe 25V.
So you can calculate with 18V output

I don't think it will be a big sale since I can't make that much...


----------



## toby_pra (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

Pm sent


----------



## DocD (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

" if not four pending price?"
what do you mean with four?


Oh i see  i mean i'll take four if your price not to high for me
and this all depends on how many driver you will make?
but i'll take two for sure just tell me were to send the money
cheers DocD


----------



## JulesR (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

I am! It saves me the design and layout time. Either in kit or assembled form.

Thank you in advance! I am buildiung a bike light with this


----------



## Der Wichtel (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

Ok it seems like the P7 wasn't driven at full power, only with 2A.

Now the P7 is running with 3A.

I achieved a better efficiency with the old driver in my P7 now.
Let's see how much the second version will improve. There are still some components I have to buy. They will be here on friday I hope.


here are som pictures of the unfinished driver:

http://daoriginal.da.funpic.de/data/kram/DCON/IMG_4038.JPG
http://daoriginal.da.funpic.de/data/kram/DCON/IMG_4039.JPG


----------



## 12Johnny (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

And these drivers have a very important label: "Made in Germany"!!!


----------



## toby_pra (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*



12Johnny said:


> And these drivers have a very important label: "Made in Germany"!!!


 
That stands for quality...


----------



## 12Johnny (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*


----------



## Der Wichtel (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

I have build up the second version now and it works fine.

I have just placed the order at digikey for the components :thumbsup:


----------



## Tessaiga (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

Can your drop in fit a C Mag??


----------



## Der Wichtel (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

Hi,
it could fit with some filing into the batterytube of my old Mag C which has a larger diameter than the newer C models.
I don't know if it can fit into the newer models but it's sure that it can't be placed under the heatsink because there is not enough space between heatsink and switch


----------



## Der Wichtel (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

Ok,
I have found a little problem.

It is too difficult to adjust the voltage within the range up to 18V over poti.
So I think I will offer two versions with a range to 9V and the other one from 9V to 18V.

Or maybe if someone has good soldering skills he can solder the the poti by himself.


----------



## Der Wichtel (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

Ok here we go.

I have a few drivers now!!!

-They should not be driven over 4A
-max recommended input voltage 20V. up to 25V possible, because
compontents are specified 30V
-max output voltage ~80% of input voltage, but is limited to 10,5V because otherwise it will be too difficult to adjust the voltage precisely
-Diameter is ~32mm

If you want one, pm me



here are the pictures:














Higher resolution:

http://daoriginal.da.funpic.de/data/Dcon/IMG_4095.JPG
http://daoriginal.da.funpic.de/data/Dcon/IMG_4096.JPG
http://daoriginal.da.funpic.de/data/Dcon/IMG_4097.JPG


----------



## cnjl3 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

PM sent!



Der Wichtel said:


> If you want one, pm me


----------



## cnjl3 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

 Thanks!


----------



## DocD (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

PM sent many thanks DocD


----------



## Der Wichtel (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

shipped



I'm actually building a mode controller. So you can changes modes and so on.

it will have the following functions which can be expanded by firmwareupdate.
- batterymonitor for li ion batteries. It shuts down when the batteryvoltage is too low or too high
- low
- middle
- high
- ultrahigh
- sos
- strobe
- fast strobe
- fade in & fade out
- maybe a morse mode

if you have more ideas please post and if someone is interested I can make a few more.
It should work with nearly every circuit


----------



## Chodes (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

Battery monitor and cutoff please!

Buck converter for 2 x LION and single P7 with auto batt cutoff is what I want.Just low and high levels would be good too, not too fussed about strobe.
Not expecting you to custom design for me , just giving one persons ideas 

Are you planning on making adjustable cutoff levels , or just make it for 2 LION? 

I notice you have started selling the buck converter , I'm obviously interested in one if or when you do build in the battery cutoff.


----------



## Der Wichtel (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

The batterymonitor is already working. The number of cells can be setted with a button.

High and low should be no problem. Then I just have to remove some code.

There is not enough space on the buck converter left for the mode controller so the controller is on its own pcb.
Besides the mode controller can be combined with other circuits


----------



## Chodes (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

Sounds good.
I'll keep an eye on the thread or PM me when you have the converters available with the auto cutoff.


----------



## Der Wichtel (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

Ok first prototype is build.
It can be made smaller with smd resistors. Let's hope that it works ^^
















I will post a video later when it works


----------



## DocD (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

this is great work nice, look forward to seeing the finish item looks good:twothumbs


----------



## cnjl3 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

Will this 'extra' mode controller tie into what i have already purchased?
I would only want the features you listed below: 



Der Wichtel said:


> I'm actually building a mode controller. So you can changes modes and so on.
> - battery monitor for li ion batteries. It shuts down when the battery voltage is too low or too high
> - low
> - high
> It should work with nearly every circuit


----------



## Der Wichtel (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

yes it should work.
After all it seems that the microcontroller I had were defect. I can't get my file uploaded. So I have to order new ones...


----------



## Der Wichtel (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

now after some troubles I finally finished the PWM-Dimmer

It should work with nearly every circuit because it uses a high pwm frequency at about 15khz and up to 30khz.

It is programmable so if you want you can customize the modes and add features like temperaturemonitor and so on.

This build has following features:

Modes:
very low
low
middle
high
very high

SOS
Strobe
High frequency strobe

Lost flashlight mode ( it blinks every 5 seconds in this mode. So you can always find it in the dark and consumes very little batterypower)

Fade in and fade out

Batterymonitor for up to 4 Li ion cells.
The number of cells can be setted with the button on the board.
Other cells like Nimh and custom voltage cut offs can be programmed as well.
It can also be turned off.

It works from 2V up to 22V







high resolution:

http://daoriginal.da.funpic.de/data/pcon/pcon1.jpg

I will try to make a video this night

And again, if you want one you can pm me.
It should not cost that much because the components are available everywhere.
but I have to calculate


----------



## Der Wichtel (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite !Update!*

And here is the video

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=pp84xr0N2gw

on this video you can see how the batterymonitor turns the led off when I change the number of cells and also the 5 sec "lost flashlight blinking" and the fade in and fade out. And the Low and high mode


----------



## Illum (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite !Update!*

darn it, I had my hopes high about a mag using a RED P7

very impressive beamshots!oo:
beautiful work on those drivers considering their size! 
mach weiter so!


----------



## DocD (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite !Update!*

great work now i have to think how am i giong to fit it in my mag, any one got any thought's:candle: does this replace the std mag swich or does it fit else were ? cheers DocD


----------



## Packhorse (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite !Update!*

Nice work!!. PM sent


----------



## Der Wichtel (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite !Update!*

@ docd:
I will make a photo how I have fitted the driver into my mag


----------



## Der Wichtel (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite !Update!*

Replaced the original reflector now.

before - after









It needed some filing to fit proberly and to get a tight beam


----------



## 12Johnny (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite !Update!*



Der Wichtel said:


> Replaced the original reflector now.
> 
> before - after


 
What a difference!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Der Wichtel (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite !Update!*

I didn't expect that either because it was a cheap 6$ reflector from dx.
The beam very smooth and more focused compared to the original one


----------



## Chodes (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite !Update!*



Der Wichtel said:


> I didn't expect that either because it was a cheap 6$ reflector from dx.
> The beam very smooth and more focused compared to the original one



We must have been discovering the same thing around the same time 
My P7 reflector arrived from Kai yesterday. Assume it is the same reflector.
Beam looks very similar. I just bought one to confirm a $4.10 ! reflector could not possibly be any good. Wish I had ordered a couple more now.


----------



## Packhorse (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite !Update!*

Same reflector Im using. Its great!! Its tighter than a MR16 8deg and about the same as 10w HID 6 deg.
I also got the other 50mm reflector from DX and it looks the same minus the copper heat sink and thread. Not that I have tried it yet.


----------



## Der Wichtel (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite !Update!*

I have bored out the hole of the reflector so that the P7 sits about 1-2mm deeper in the reflector .
The beam becomes even better then.


----------



## nwbrewer (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite !Update!*

Can you post a link to the reflector and heatsink you used? That looks like just the ticket for me! Thanks!


----------



## Der Wichtel (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite !Update!*

Hi,
I'm using the DHS heatsink for Cree, Luxeon and Seoul and removed the centering lips and reanodized it in red.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/203235

Now there is also a P7 heatsink available

and this reflector:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13803


----------



## nwbrewer (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite !Update!*

Do you think the heatsink in that second link is sufficient in a mag, or will it cause some overheating?


----------



## Der Wichtel (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite !Update!*

No, it won't fit into the mag because it is too small


----------



## Packhorse (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite !Update!*

Deleted


----------



## Der Wichtel (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite !Update!*

Finished my blue Mag 3D now.
It has a new silicone rubber cap on the switch which will light up in blue color when the modes are changed.

It will run with 2, 3 or 4 lithiums in series and has 3 modes low middle and high.
















And again here are the high resolution links:

http://daoriginal.da.funpic.de/media/1/Image/Maglite P7/bluemag/blue1.jpg
http://daoriginal.da.funpic.de/media/1/Image/Maglite P7/bluemag/blue2.jpg
http://daoriginal.da.funpic.de/media/1/Image/Maglite P7/bluemag/blue3.jpg
http://daoriginal.da.funpic.de/media/1/Image/Maglite P7/bluemag/blue4.jpg


----------



## spencer (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite !Update!*

Where did you get the switch cover from?


----------



## Bimmerboy (Aug 8, 2008)

Quite beautiful pics, background, and light, DW!


----------



## Chodes (Aug 8, 2008)

I was wondering about a method for seeing the LED in a Mag body, did not think it could be that easy 

Also curious to where you found the silicone cap?


----------



## Der Wichtel (Aug 8, 2008)

The silicone cap is again selfmade 

Used wax to make a form and then filled it with silicone.
After 3 days of drytime it's finished.

The new cap has a very nice and soft feeling


----------



## Dudu (Aug 8, 2008)

Wonderfull job you've done here !!!


----------



## 12Johnny (Aug 8, 2008)

Der Wichtel said:


> The silicone cap is again selfmade
> 
> Used wax to make a form and then filled it with silicone.
> After 3 days of drytime it's finished.


 
Wow!!! I never thought about doing anything like that. Thanks for the idea!! 

And of course, this flashlight looks just incredible!!!!!


----------



## DocD (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh yes it's looking good with the cap, i think if you wash it peroxide it will become more see through ? i think but someone might confirm that ?


----------



## Chodes (Aug 9, 2008)

I've just installed my dimmer module. Mag 1C with 1C LION, P7 LED.

I'm having a problem with switch bounce (I think)

I use the momentary function of the mag switch to select level , then switch on at that level. The problem is the clunky Mag switch sometimes changes levels as I switch on or off.
I have connected both the +ve batt on the dimmer board and the +ve of the P7 to the +ve contact on the switch. Should I permanently connect the LED and only switch the +ve of the dimmer board?

Can I use a small capacitor on the +ve connection to the dimmer as an anitbounce solution?

Really like the dimmer by the way. I asked for 3 levels , low,medium,very high.With a mid charged C LION I get about 0.2A on Low and 0.6A on medium. Sounds low but actually good steps between low,medium and very high.


----------



## Der Wichtel (Aug 9, 2008)

I see.
I'm using the dimmer only in combination with my driver which already has capacitors. Therefore I couldn't discover that problem.

A normal capacitor between - and + of will surely help.


----------



## Chodes (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok. I'll try a cap.

FYI , I've been checking my Mags , the C switches are are lot "clunkier" than the D switches. I suspect it won't be a problem with the D switches.


----------



## wquiles (Aug 9, 2008)

Chodes said:


> I'm having a problem with switch bounce (I think)


Yes, that is classical switch bounce. The contacts will open and close very ast during a small period of time, causing the behavior you see. Yes, you can try a cap with different values to see if you minimize the susceptibility of your circuit to these "false" switch presses. The other alternative is to implement some sort of analog latch circuit - it would capture the first one, and ignore the others (but of course, it has to recognize future presses - so you have to achieve a delicate balance to ensure fast-enough operation). By the way, on circuits with a microprocessors, the switch de-bounce is accomplished in software


----------



## Der Wichtel (Aug 9, 2008)

wquiles said:


> Yes, that is classical switch bounce. The contacts will open and close very ast during a small period of time, causing the behavior you see. Yes, you can try a cap with different values to see if you minimize the susceptibility of your circuit to these "false" switch presses. The other alternative is to implement some sort of analog latch circuit - it would capture the first one, and ignore the others (but of course, it has to recognize future presses - so you have to achieve a delicate balance to ensure fast-enough operation). By the way, on circuits with a microprocessors, the switch de-bounce is accomplished in software



Yes you are right but I can't debounce via the software because I'm using the power switch to change modes. If the µC is always on power and if the modes are switched by setting a pin then it's not a problem.
But there is no place for another switch on the Mag. The capacitors on my driver are debouncing the switch pretty well. I think 200µF should be enough. Capacitors are everywhere to find. For example on unused motherboards etc.


----------



## Mettee (Aug 9, 2008)

Der Wichtel,

I am very interested in what you have done here. I would love to get one of your pwm's and drivers. I plan on running a P7 with two 18650 li-on. What do I need to do and how much should it cost, pm me if you would like.

Drew


----------



## Chodes (Aug 10, 2008)

I have installed my 2nd dimmer module in a 3D Mag P7 with 3 D Nimh.
No problems with switch bounce as suspected - the D switches feel and sound more solid. 
Should be about 30 hour run time on low with full P7 power on tap


----------



## Der Wichtel (Sep 15, 2008)

Did some improvements little imrovements on the driver.

Now I'm planning a 3x P7 light


----------



## Changchung (Sep 16, 2008)

Der Wichtel said:


> Did some improvements little imrovements on the driver.
> 
> Now I'm planning a 3x P7 light



From where you get the idea??? :thumbsup: I am waiting for some fund to buy one of your drivers and buck

CR123 and chargers in sale


----------



## J3004 (Sep 16, 2008)

3 p7 is nice  I have the same plan.

What Vin needs the driver?


----------



## Der Wichtel (Sep 16, 2008)

The inputvoltage has to be at least about 20% over the output voltage and can go up to 25V


----------



## horschd (Nov 11, 2008)

very nice mod !

i now want to mod my own "old" 2D after i've lost my cute p3d q5, got infected by this wonderful one 

ar there any news about the 3x p7 mod? i'm very interessted in it...


----------



## zimmt (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Wichtel,

pleace contact me, I need both boards and more infos.

BR
Zimmt

PS: reply in german is possible. ;-)


----------



## Der Wichtel (Nov 26, 2008)

mail sent


----------



## 12savsage (Nov 30, 2008)

Does your driver work with the ssc p7 DSXPJ emitter in a 3D mag. If so I would like info on ordering. Thanks


----------



## Der Wichtel (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi,
yes the driver works with that bin.

Just pm me and I'll give you the payment information or click on my signature below for further information


----------



## Photodiode (Dec 21, 2008)

Hallo
I have a 4 D Mag and and I want to mod it with the P7.I have a HAIII D size heatsink, except the P7 and the driver.Your driver is the best I think, and I'm interesting to buy it.But i have a few questions and would like some answers please...
First of all I want my mag to have modes (like hi, low etc.).What do I have to buy from you?
I dont have the P7 led.Does your driver works with all bins? or with specific ones? Could you please recoment some bins, or give me some links?
And last will your driver work with with my mag running with 4 D's?I'm using alkalines, but do you recomend NiMh?
Thank you very much!!


----------



## Der Wichtel (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi,
if you need modes you will need a pwm dimmer ( which I currently can't build). The driver works with all bins. you can get the p7 leds from photonfanatic or elsewhere. just have a look into the dealer section of the marketplace.
4Ds won't have enough voltage I think but you can use Li Ions.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Jan 15, 2009)

you have PM (Deutsch geht auch...)


----------



## Zuckerman (Feb 3, 2009)

12savsage said:


> Does your driver work with the ssc p7 DSXPJ emitter in a 3D mag. If so I would like info on ordering. Thanks





Der Wichtel said:


> Hi,
> yes the driver works with that bin.
> 
> Just pm me and I'll give you the payment information or click on my signature below for further information






Der Wichtel said:


> Hi,
> if you need modes you will need a pwm dimmer ( which I currently can't build). The driver works with all bins. you can get the p7 leds from photonfanatic or elsewhere. just have a look into the dealer section of the marketplace.
> 4Ds won't have enough voltage I think but you can use Li Ions.



Does the 3D have more Voltage than a 4D ?...
I also want to Mod a Mag, with D-Bin P7, DHS heatsink and your Driver....
I want to use normal Alkali-batteries... Can I use a 3D or better a 4D?
Thanks


----------



## Lumenmax (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

i would be How much?


----------



## Der Wichtel (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*



Lumenmax said:


> i would be How much?


what do you mean with that sentence :thinking:


----------



## sunnydude2 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: My new red P7 Maglite*

Will this driver work when being used with 4 3.7v nihd 1000ma batteries using the P7?


----------



## Der Wichtel (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes it works


----------



## supasizefries (Apr 13, 2009)

Can anyone provide pics on how the new buck converter is wired up? I'm a noob and this is my first attempt at building a p7 mag with this converter.


----------



## luckee (Apr 14, 2009)

Take a look at this link:

http://daoriginal.da.funpic.de/data/Dcon/diagram.jpg

Hope this helps


----------



## supasizefries (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the link! I just completed my first 2d p7 mag complete with FM 2" deep bezel. P7 [email protected] are awesome!! :rock:


----------

